# What’s new in club 2019 - RCI Select Exchange - More difficult if not elite



## Panina (Jan 13, 2019)

Seems some  RCI exchanges will be more difficult if you are not elite.

If I understand this right, RCI is holding these resorts back from other RCI members.  Wonder what resorts are being held back from hgvc that other chain members have access to first?


Interesting that Gulf Tides is one of them.  I own a week there.  It is nice but no way would I consider it a distinctive resort. 

In their current Travelers Club “what’s new in club for 2019” this is what it says

“*RCI Select Exchange*
All Club Members now have access to a selection of the most distinctive resorts in the RCI global portfolio through RCI Select Exchange. Booking windows for these select resorts open exclusively to Hilton Grand Vacations Club Members before they become available to other RCI members.


Elite Members may book a reservation at an RCI Select Exchange Resort beginning 12 months prior to the desired check-in date through 6 months prior to check-in.
Club Members may book a reservation at an RCI Select Exchange Resort beginning 6 months prior to the desired check-in date through 3 months prior to check-in.
Remaining inventory is available to all RCI members beginning at 3 months prior to the desired check-in date through 1 day prior to check-in.”

Resorts in the list are
Florida
DRIFTWOOD BEACH CLUB (#0409)
LEGACY VACATION CLUB INDIAN SHORES (#4047)
GULF TIDES OF LONGBOAT KEY (#0582)

California 
DESERT ISLE OF PALM SPRINGS (#0764)
WORLDMARK WINE COUNTRY SONOMA (#7548)

Europe 
CARPEDIEM ROMA GOLF CLUB (#4267)
ROYAL REGENCY (#3068)
FITZPATRICK HOLIDAY HOMES (#0513)
ESTIVAL PARK (#2579)

Caribbean
MORRITT'S GRALND RESORT (#5930)
SIMPSON BAY RESORT & MARINA (#1516)
BLUEBEARD'S CASTLE HILLTOP VILLAS (#7654)
DIVI ARUBA PHOENIX BEACH RESORT (#4032)

New Orleans
THE QUARTER HOUSE (#3184)

Williamsburg
GREENSPRINGS VACATION RESORT (#3989)

Arizona
SEDONA SPRINGS RESORT (#3659)
SCOTTSDALE CAMELBACK RESORT (#1150)


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 13, 2019)

They may have been simply too popular for their own good. 
This makes it way more difficult for "regular" folk to get into.
I wonder if the resorts or the owners had a say in this.

.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 13, 2019)

> *Remaining inventory is available to all RCI members beginning at 3 months prior to the desired check-in date through 1 day prior to check-in*



Some of these resorts are generally available in RCI.
So I find the above statement hard to believe but I guess we will see. 

For example, here’s what I current see this morning for Quarter House and I’m not an Elite member. I can also see the Fri 26-Jun-2020 to Fri 03-Jul-2020 week with my non-HGVC RCI account.


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 13, 2019)

Yawn, just another dubious Elite “benefit” for Sales to tout.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 13, 2019)

Also Disney has been offering RCI SELECT for a few years to all DVC members. And they provide a better offering than this new limited option from HGVC.

From an old 2015 Disboard post (link)
_*RCI Select Resorts*: This selection of destinations features 70 Member-favorite vacation options available through RCI. Chosen with Members in mind, these properties offer increased availability—and Vacation Point exchange value—in popular destinations._​As a DVC member, here’s what I see today via RCI SELECT for
- Hawaii
- New York
- Europe
- Florida


----------



## silentg (Jan 13, 2019)

I own one of the Elites, never knew!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 13, 2019)

IMO...none of the RCI resorts are on our list to visit. If we wanted to visit, we can get better/equivalent Marriott, Vistana, Hyatt with II getaways at same locations so this offers zero value to us.

Sad, to see another small devaluation of the system because non-elite HGVC and resales get boxed in.


----------



## Panina (Jan 13, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> IMO...none of the RCI resorts are on our list to visit. If we wanted to visit, we can get better/equivalent Marriott, Vistana, Hyatt with II getaways at same locations so this offers zero value to us.
> 
> Sad, to see another small devaluation of the system because non-elite HGVC and resales get boxed in.


I found no worth for me either as the selections in most areas have much better selections.

What concerns me is what we will eventually be boxed out of that other systems get priority to.  This is the start of something, how much of a problem in the future we will see. 

Considering how great hgvc properties are, Hgvc  did not negotiate well for their members.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 13, 2019)

Panina said:


> Considering how great hgvc properties are, Hgvc  did not negotiater well for their members.



I think it boils down to HGVC being viewed as a competitor to Wyndham, DVC much less so due to location limits and high price.

Let's not forget that Wyndham owns RCI. Wyndham reps probably love to cite access to Disney, but would not mention access to HGVC for fear of losing the sale to a competitor.


----------



## klpca (Jan 13, 2019)

We can only hope that HGVC moves to II someday. (Wishful thinking, I suppose). So much more comparable inventory over there. RCI inventory, with the exception of DVC, is not really the same quality as Hilton.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 13, 2019)

I wonder if this could be a result in some decline in Hilton trading power due to the resort fees added for RCI exchangers.

In a way I think not.  My guess is the HGVC inventory still gets taken just not as quickly as it used to.


----------



## klpca (Jan 13, 2019)

I just re-read the list and see the Royal Regency is on the list. That will be a bummer for some since it isn't the easiest trade anyway. I'm thankful that we already booked that week and don't really plan on returning. Otherwise there's not much on the list that would be of interest to me.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 13, 2019)

HGVC may be the third stepchild in the exchange world with competitors such as Marriott now taking over II, and Wyndham RCI. I bet the only reason Wyndham gives HGVC any preference is that DVC owners demand the 4-4.5 star HGVC trades vs. 3.5 star Wyndham/Worldmark trades. Wyndham needs DVC.

On a positive note this may mean HGVC may pursue independent exchange agreements as they have done with Fiesta Americana and Anatara. Short stay ability and no exchange or resort fees are good.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 13, 2019)

Panina said:


> I found no worth for me either as the selections in most areas have much better selections.
> 
> *What concerns me is what we will eventually be boxed out of that other systems get priority to.*  This is the start of something, how much of a problem in the future we will see.
> 
> Considering how great hgvc properties are, Hgvc  did not negotiater well for their members.



Yes, I agree it is a concern. HGVC owners are already at a disadvantage compared to other systems when it comes to RCI. 

First, HGVC owners may actually be the only RCI members that don't have online access to RCI's Extra Vacations cash rentals. 

Second, HGVC owners are prevented from seeing any HGVC resort deposits into RCI Weeks more than 9 months before checkin (except RCI Points). This allows all other RCI members priority access to HGVC deposits into RCI. 

Thankfully I own non-HGVC timeshares with access to RCI and Interval International. But I honestly I hate to see HGVC members at a disadvantage.


----------



## Panina (Jan 13, 2019)

alwysonvac said:


> Yes, I agree it is a concern. HGVC owners are already at a disadvantage compared to other systems when it comes to RCI.
> 
> First, HGVC owners may actually be the only RCI members that don't have online access to RCI's Extra Vacations cash rentals.
> 
> ...


There is so much constantly changing in the industry, not just HGVC, that it is hard to keep up.

HGVC focus has never been on getting its members good trading power/rules with RCI.  

Whereas many have seen HGVC as better to their members and believe trading within won’t change, I always worry it can as slowly benefits in all systems are slowly eroding not only in resale but from those buying directly from the developer.

My belief for hgvc still is buy where you would want to go in a high demand area.  All my hgvc weeks except one are in hgvc affiliates where even if hgvc went away there would still be a resale value for the ones I paid for but more importantly I would use them.  The one that is not an affiliated is in Myrtle Beach Anderson, maybe not the newest, but a 2 bedroom oceanfront, guaranteed July 4th week.  I got this one for the points but know I can always rent or get rid of it easily.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 13, 2019)

Panina said:


> Whereas many have seen HGVC as better to their members and believe trading within won’t change, I always worry it can as slowly benefits in all systems are slowly eroding not only in resale but from those buying directly from the developer.


Sadly I fear the same as well.


----------



## jehb2 (Jan 13, 2019)

Years ago not only did I get great exchanges via RCI I also got great deals on “excess inventory” (unused weeks for $207 total).  Not anymore.

Lately, I’ve been getting calls from RCI every morning regarding a Maui exchanges.  I don’t even answer the phone anymore.  It’s always the same very tired and worn resorts.  Clearly I’m not the only person rejecting these exchanges.  I officially put a couple of the resorts on my “do not offer me this exchange again” list.  Now I don’t even bother.  

I know I need to update my search but I don’t know what RCI exchanges I’d be willing to accept.  I thought I could do an RCI exchange for our next trip to Europe but when I look at the RCI resorts at the places I intend to visit I see the same types of reviews—“tired” “needs updating.”  

I know our next trip will be mainly Airbnb.


----------



## Cyberc (Jan 14, 2019)

Panina said:


> Seems some  RCI exchanges will be more difficult if you are not elite.
> 
> If I understand this right, RCI is holding these resorts back from other RCI members.  Wonder what resorts are being held back from hgvc that other chain members have access to first?
> 
> ...



Looking at the resort option I feel that I’m once again loosing NOTHING by not being elite. 

Had they added the option for a mission to Mars I might have felt that I lost something


----------



## dayooper (Jan 14, 2019)

Cyberc said:


> Looking at the resort option I feel that I’m once again loosing NOTHING by not being elite.
> 
> Had they added the option for a mission to Mars I might have felt that I lost something



That's the way I feel too. None of those would be places I feel I would trade into. My biggest fear is they set aside some units from those HGVC resorts that were in the RCI list that @alwysonvac showed leaving less for HGVC members to book.


----------



## escanoe (Jan 15, 2019)

Cyberc said:


> Looking at the resort option I feel that I’m once again loosing NOTHING by not being elite.



I see nothing that I think would be worth the price of admission. It is not discussed much on TUG, but the one thing that I wonder if it has much value would be access the the registry collection. I am curious if having it would make it much easier to get two bedroom trades with DVC and I would like access to the timeshare associated with the Omni Homestead. I think access to it MAY add value, but maybe not ... and certainly not enough to make me shell out the dough.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 15, 2019)

It may be used by salesmen to up the ante,
but for us plebes, it's pretty much a yawner.


----------



## Cyberc (Jan 17, 2019)

escanoe said:


> I see nothing that I think would be worth the price of admission. It is not discussed much on TUG, but the one thing that I wonder if it has much value would be access the the registry collection. I am curious if having it would make it much easier to get two bedroom trades with DVC and I would like access to the timeshare associated with the Omni Homestead. I think access to it MAY add value, but maybe not ... and certainly not enough to make me shell out the dough.


From what I have seen the point requirements for the registry collection is huge and IMO not worth it. I'm beginning to think that it is one of the reasons why you have to be elite premiere to get the access. If you are elite premiere you have a minimum of 34K points and then you could get a few weeks.

I just signed into my DVC account as that have access to the registry collection. I can see that a 2br at either HGVC trump or Elara will cost you 500 DVC points. Those points could easily rent for $9k.  I also found a 2br at Wyndham Bali Hai Villas PR and those would cost you 800 DVC points for a week. If the point requirement is just as horrific for HGVC i''m starting to second guess if the 34k will give you more than 2 weeks.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 17, 2019)

The Shell exchanges through RCI are very costly.  I can get the same exchange for much less using RCI Points.  i cannot imagine owners using RCI to get anything.  It's just so over-the-top for MF value to exchange with RCI.  It's a disappointment.


----------



## escanoe (Jan 18, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The Shell exchanges through RCI are very costly.



What is a “shell exchange”?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natarajanv (Jan 18, 2019)

escanoe said:


> What is a “shell exchange”?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it is Shell Vacation Club properties.


----------



## regatta333 (Jan 18, 2019)

RCI used to have some great exchanges and last call inventory.  In the 5 years from late 2004 to late 2009, we booked 29 exchanges through RCI, although it became more of a challenge as time went on and more and more inventory was pushed into the rental side.  

After a long hiatus and a change in how Wyndham owners exchange through RCI, we resumed some exchanging activity beginning in early 2014.  In the last 5 years we have done only 9 exchanges, going from an average of 6 per year to only 2 per year.  Finding anything good inside of a year is very difficult, even with ongoing searches.  Six of the nine exchanges matched at between 12 and 24 months.  In the earlier exchange period, 7 of the 29 occurred in that window; the majority were inside 12 months.  

If anything, things should have improved, because in the past things were based on trading power, but now it's simply a points grid, so theoretically the universe of possible exchanges should have expanded as long as you had the available points to book it, but the opposite has happened, because of RCI's inexorable shift to the rental model.  I will still use them occasionally, but recognize that I need to place an ongoing search 2 years in advance and even then it's often low odds.  (I have four searches that have been ongoing for a couple of years now without a match--I keep shifting the dates into another time period.  All of the searches are for shoulder season, as we never travel in the summer.)  Four of the nine exchanges we've had in the last 5 years have been matches to ongoing searches; the other 5 have just been doing expanded regional searches and finding resorts that I thought would work for us.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 18, 2019)

I have looked for ways to shift deposits away from RCI.  I own properties that participate in points programs HGVC, Wyndham, and HICV. 

Thankfully Wyndham pays for a straight up RCI weeks account through MFs (in addition to the Portal), so one less bill there.  I have 3 remaining timeshares I have not yet managed to divest that are straight up weeks.  One is a dual II/RCI but I am trying NOT to pay for yet another annual fee, so I am not depositing it in II for now, I shall see where that goes in the future.  I have had an II account, but wasn't much happy with the results.

Using RCI current fees as a basis, booking reservations are $239 and adding a Guest Cert is $89, I will compare other system to book as an alternative to RCI.

*HICV*
2 of the 3 weeks are eligible for Global Choice in HICV.  I pay $75 to convert that RCI deposit into HICV points.  Booking a reservation in HICV is $64 and there in NO guest cert fees should I need one.  At RCI's current booking fee of $239 that saves me $100 per booking over RCI costs, considering the costs of getting and booking ($75+64) in HICV.  I flat out save on GCs as there is NO charge in HICV for the first 15 GC you need.   I live in TX and there are a good number of resort options within driving distance, so HICV works ok for me, considering I didn't buy into this a resort I owned became HICV, so I joined for $100. Use HICV for plan ahead bookings, or last minute getaway. 

*HGVC*
If I book 7 nights I pay NO fee (I am Elite via a resale), so that saves me $239 over RCI bookings, if I book less than 7 nights the fee is $67, so that save me $142 (239-67),over RCI bookings. HICV also wins the GC charge of $54 vs the $89 at RCI, so save $35 per GC.  Plus if I booked at HGVC via RCI I would now also have to pay the Resort fee of $25 per day.  So although I would book through RCI before for HGVC to save on points, I will not now, as the cost negates the points savings.  Use HGVC for planned ahead vacations, nothing is within driving distance. 

*Wyndham*
I am VIPP with Wyndham, so at the 2 month mark I get inventory at 50% off and if available I get complimentary upgrades.  So for short notice stays Wyndham always get the vote over RCI, HGVC or HICV.  I pay No reservations fees, No Housekeeping fees, and get 30 free GC per year.  So I save not only points but also all the booking and guest fees of $239 and $89 per reservation. 

*RCI*
So what is left is my leftover TPUs that I have been trying to use.  I have over 300 on deposit.   RCI is used for anything that I can get via HGVC, HICV or Wyndham. Which is not much that I want.  I would want to use it for the Caribbean but that has always been hit or miss and with the Hurricane damage of 2017 many resorts are still not back and available and that has impacted trading opportunities.    I recently booked an escape at $209.   I could have paid $239 and used 7 TPUs, but why would you.   My major use of RCI had been access to the TX Worldmark resort.  I can access them through Wyndham but I do not guess free booking fees and discounts as they are in Club Pass program, so if they are available in RCI they are generally cheaper.  My use of RCI has really dropped off, no wonder I have 300 TPUs remaining.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 18, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The Shell exchanges through RCI are very costly.  I can get the same exchange for much less using RCI Points.  i cannot imagine owners using RCI to get anything.  It's just so over-the-top for MF value to exchange with RCI.  It's a disappointment.


I general I agree with you.  However, a few month ago I saw a Studio at the Hilton Club on 6th avenue in NYC on RCI.  It was about 80,000 RCI points for a week which is a little less than what we get each year for our non HGVC 2 BR in South Florida.  However, it was 2200 HGVC points which is half the points we get for our standard 1 BR units with HGVC.  I booked it with HGVC points.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 19, 2019)

There are still a few gems remaining on RCI which don't charge resort fees and IMO RCI has a few locations that have a better selection of resorts than II offerings e.g. Cabo, Park City, Disneyland, NYC. (II has several locations that have better selection than RCI as well e.g. Steamboat, Key West, Caribbean, Tahoe.)  Plus on the RCI portal you can click on "all-inclusive optional" and it will give you the Mexican resorts that fit this criteria - which is nice.

It's sad to see HGVC adding resort fees, however this was always been somewhat of a loophole (some other systems don't allow this - at least we have access and can use when it is economically feasible). As an HGVC owner, I would rather see them use RCI resort fees to maintain the resort rather than raise our maintenance fees. Why should people who pay a fraction in maintenance fees at other resorts have access to HGVC resorts when we are paying full boat?

I wonder if the resort fees are different by user? e.g. Are Disney users, Worldmark, or crap 80s condo RCI traders charged the same resort fee?


----------



## escanoe (Jan 19, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> As an HGVC owner, I would rather see them use RCI resort fees to maintain the resort rather than raise our maintenance fees. Why should people who pay a fraction in maintenance fees at other resorts have access to HGVC resorts where we are paying full boat?



In my perfect world they would all be included in everyone’s MFs. 

My 2nd favorite way to do it:
This would be too complex to administer, but I wish if HGVC must charge resort fees, they would charge the same resort fee as the resort the person is trading out of. If their resort has a $100 fee for us going there, HGVC would charge them $100 to come into our resorts.


----------

